# Gaggia baby 06 no flow



## Scallow (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi

from reading the forum it seems this is a common issue. My gaggia baby 06 has stopped allowing any water to flow from the group head.. initially it was a dribble but this has now deteriorated to nothing.. I have steam flowing from the steam wand but the pump appears to be laboured, (sounds blocked)

i have tried to prime it by turning the steam wand on and then pushing the coffee button but still no flow comes out the steam arm or anything..

i have begun to dismantle and have taken the solenoid valve apart and and cleaned that thoroughly.. there was no blockages that I could see, 0poked it with a paper clip etc.. reassembled and still no flow..

so next thoughts were maybe remove the pump or break open the boiler and see if that is all scaled up..

am I missing something.. is there something else I've missed.. have only picked up ideas from here and Internet as to possible solutions..


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The solenoid blockage usually stops water coming out the head, but not the steam wand. If you are not getting water out the stream wand, then it's either a big scale issue causing blockage, or the pump is on the way out. You can sometimes resurrect the Ulka pumps. Google ulka refurb.


----------



## Scallow (Oct 17, 2016)

timmyjj21 said:


> The solenoid blockage usually stops water coming out the head, but not the steam wand. If you are not getting water out the stream wand, then it's either a big scale issue causing blockage, or the pump is on the way out. You can sometimes resurrect the Ulka pumps. Google ulka refurb.


Struggling to get the pump out of the machine .. any tips?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Hmmm. I didn't take the pump out when I did my recent refurb as it was certainly tucked away inside. From the parts diagram I assume access is easier from underneath by removing the base, but to also get access to the pipes the top cover may need removal too. Sorry I can't help with specifics.


----------



## Kahweol (Apr 26, 2016)

I would probably suggest having a look inside the boiler first - do you descale regularly?


----------



## piesoup (Jul 14, 2016)

Can you hear the solenoid click when you lightly depress the coffee button??

I wouldn't recommend this because water and electricity are not friends, but you can disconnect the pump to boiler pipe to see if the pump is working.

This was mine when I had the same symptoms as you...


----------

